# Podcasts?



## lwadkins (Jul 7, 2006)

I am finally getting around to learning about the Ipod that I got as a gift 6 months ago.






I have the basics figured out and i am looking for edifying content to download. I began with the Wild Boar Podcast 
(Thanks Matt!!).





I am primarily looking for solid reformed teaching and commentary, music and entertainment would be secondary. I have gotten excited



about the idea of learning while doing other activities that are essentially mindless in nature.

The Ipod seems like it could be a good tool to redeem some of that kind of time. 
I am adding Adam's podcast, and in fact, it was his post that made me realize



that those of you who have Ipods would be a good resource to tap, helping me to save some time searching for worthwhile content.





Please share any tips or hints that you have discovered in the course of using your Ipods.





I travel a lot during the school year, two or more hours on the road six days a week, so it would be a wonderful boon to be able to use that time more constructively.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for adding me!

The best use I get from my ipod is in the car. I bought a nice FM Transmitter at Wa*Mart (75 bucks- but there are cheaper models) and I listen to it in my car all the time.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear of podcasts also. 

Pretty much all of the Sermon Audio broadcasters have podcasts.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 7, 2006)

Since the current thread title suggests it, and since I've just recently started downloading podcasts as well, what exactly _is_ a podcast - namely, what distinguishes it from an mp3 file or a saved streaming radio broadcast?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2006)

Tha name lol...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Since the current thread title suggests it, and since I've just recently started downloading podcasts as well, what exactly _is_ a podcast - namely, what distinguishes it from an mp3 file or a saved streaming radio broadcast?



Chris,
a podcast is a contraction of 'iPod' and 'broadcast'. It is a cheap and convenient way to broadcast a program. An mp3 is the most popular format for recording a podcast. Techinically one could record it as an aif, wma or some other format, it would still be a podcast.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2006)

As you can see from the following story God uses an entirely different format altogether.


Lightning Strikes Teenager Listening To iPod
British Doctors Issued Warning 2 Weeks Ago

CASTLE ROCK, Colo. -- A teenager was mowing the lawn and listening to his iPod at his home in Castle Rock in the 3200 block of Cherry Plum Way when he was struck by lightning.

Jason Bunch was taken to the hospital and was then put into the intensive care unit. He recovered and was released to go home.

"I woke up and blood was coming out my ears," Bunch, a Douglas County High School senior, said.

Bunch has large scars on his feet and smaller burn marks on his hands.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/9480106/detail.html


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 8, 2006)

Gosh Bob,

Thanks for point that story out. Next time I'm playing Golf in a thunderstorm, I'll make sure and take my IPod off.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 8, 2006)

Check out unchained radio's podcast. Gene Cook is a very likeable person, and you can learn a good bit from them.


----------



## rmb (Jul 8, 2006)

I am pleased to be able to pick up Sinclair Ferguson from 1st Presbyterian at Colombia, South Carolina. Sunday evening or morning is available for podcast.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

I wrote an article about podcasts here:

http://www.websitemaven.com/howtopodcast.html

In brief, a podcast is an xml file that lists the locations of all the MP3 files that the podcaster uploads for listening. Each podcast has it's own xml file and within that xml file are multiple episodes that point actual MP3 files and give title, creation date, duration, and other information that is displayed. To subscribe to a podcast, the listener drags the podcast xml link into their iTunes podcast folder and it is added. iTunes (or appropriate software) then uses that XML file to regularly go online and "check" to see if the podcaster has added episodes. If the podcaster has added an episode to the podcast since the download then it is downloaded automatically by iTunes for the user's listening. It is really a convenience feature. One could just hang a bunch of MP3's and then expect people to just download them all individually and regularly visit your download location. The podcast does that automatically.

Here are the regular podcasts that I listen to:
Unchained Radio - A Reformed Baptist so he's not perfect  but he takes on atheists and other religious miscreants and is pretty funny.
Wild Board News Podcast - The podcaster is a bit suspect  but they're very entertaining.
Grace to You - Usually very excellent preaching. He's been going over Daniel right now and his dispensationalism comes full force but usually very good to listen to.
The White Horse Inn - Michael Horton and his "cast of characters". Always excellent.
Renewing Your Mind - Only podcasts Friday's broadcast but I've always enjoyed R.C.'s teaching and I live in Japan where, for some reason, I can't find him on the radio.


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the technical info and program suggestions, I really appriciate it.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 29, 2007)

Ordinary Means

2 PCA Pastors, both trained from WSC and a PCA RE attending Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary do a great monthly podcast on the Ordinary Means of grace - Read and Preached Word, Sacraments, and Prayer. You can even just look in the iTunes catalog. I've especially found the November 2006 and January 2007 ones to be of value in my spiritual development, especially regarding straightforward ways to be more God-honoring in terms of the Sabbath and my worship.

I also listen to the Wild Boar Podcast, Sinners and Saints, and the White Horse Inn. This is such a wonderful medium for bringing out solid, Godly teaching in a straightforward, highly portable way.


----------

